# Looking for TransDRY cotton t-shirts



## smoof

Has anyone used, seen or know where I can purchase the cotton TransDRY t-shirts. I have been wanting to press some dri-fit style shirts but they do not like heat. I did a sample on the NIKE dri-fit cotton and they work great. Now I am trying to find a non name brand to purchase in bulk.

Thanks in advance!

Bob


----------



## Smithz.xs

Hi bob. Any luck on your finding. Do let me know if found the supplier for dry fit tees. Thanks. Drop me a pm.


----------



## selanac

Have you tried Sanmar.com or Bodek and Rhodes? BodekandRhodes.com I think Sanmar carries Nike.


----------



## WillPromo

Try Zorell for no-name brand wicking Tees Polos etc. Nice product and a good price


----------



## Losathletics

Do you know how I could get in contact with them I am still very new to this


----------

